# Annoying beep on air fryer



## Half-fast eddie (Sep 19, 2020)

Did you try reading the instruction manual? Pretty good chance you have voided the warranty now.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Do you know what's making the beep?


----------



## Jim Port (Sep 21, 2007)

I don't have that model, but the beeps tell when it is up to temperature and to flip the food. Why would you disable the beep?


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

I found a generic Kalorik user manual. Apparently they beep thrice when cooking is done and once again when cool down cycle is complete. No mention of an override.


----------



## whirlwind312 (Feb 28, 2021)

Thank you to you all.

Sent from my SM-A505U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## whirlwind312 (Feb 28, 2021)

Now that I have a little more time to do a proper reply...I can let you all know that my mechanical engineer daughter stopped by...so I put her on the job. She found the speaker and hot glued the open ports on it, now it still beeps but is no where near as obnoxious. I love the unit but cringed to use it cuz the noise was so piercing. Thanks again. Much appreciated! 

Sent from my SM-A505U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## True Texan (Jul 18, 2021)

Question now moot. See my post below.


----------



## CaptTom (Dec 31, 2017)

I've done this on other appliances. The beeper probably looks something like this, although it might not be black:








All you need to do is stuff something (I like the hot glue idea!) in or over the hole where the sound comes out. If you stuff something inside and prevent the diaphragm from moving you may be able to silence it completely, or nearly so. Just a piece of tape over the hole will quiet it down.

These things can be tiny. You're not looking for a car horn!


----------



## True Texan (Jul 18, 2021)

Simple fix. UNPLUG YOUR UNIT! Just BEHIND the round selection dial, once you get into the cavity of your unit, there is a round button/cap on the INTERIOR of the oven. That cap holds in place a thin round metal piece, which, when activated, causes your unit to beep. IT'S A VERY SIMPLE FIX!

UNPLUG THE OVEN! You will need to remove the outer shell of the oven by removing the 10 screws on back and 8 screws on bottom (one hidden under each of the back feet - pull out the little rubber stopper and you will see it), gently remove cover. If it doesn't lift off easily, you may have to gently squeeze the little indention on each side of the oven toward the front. The metal is flimsy, so handle it gently and don't cut yourself. Don't work hard - it should come off easily.

Then, looking at both the front selector button and the now-open back cavity, you are looking for a black button/cap that sits toward the back, slightly under the toothed selector dial mechanism. It's slightly smaller than a Backgammon game piece. It will be on the TOP SIDE of the control board. You will see that it just barely sits under the turn dial mechanism in the back. ** Some models will have the control board flipped toward the dial, others, like ours, has the control board facing away from the dial area. The imgur posting below shows the control board flipped toward the dial - so use some caution when prying the cap/button loose if your model has the cap/button sitting on the top side of the control board.**

Don't try prying it completely out - it's not necessary to remove it. Simply use a letter opener and gentle pry/wiggle it loose. We tilted it lower on the left, where it's behind the dial mechanism which would have made it difficult to pry off, and higher on the right, where there is no hindrance. This will be enough movement (very little movement is necessary) to break the electrical connection of the round metal "coin" and voila'! No more beep.

Feel free to test it before you put the screws back in. Make note of the screw sizes as you remove them. Some are a little longer than others, but don't fret too much over it. We didn't make note, and just put the screws back in wherever. Other than the annoyingly bright blue lights, we now love our little oven. 

I also found a resolution on imgur, but he suggests removing the button. He posted pictures, which will come in very handy for your reference:



http://imgur.com/a/L06DeBj


----------



## bfrabel (Oct 22, 2017)

I've been there. My dryer used to have an obnoxious horn that would blast whenever the clothes were done. No way to turn that feature off. I often like to put my clothes into the dryer before bed, I don't need it blasting it's horn at 1AM to tell me that it has accomplished it's one task in life that I ask it to do.

One day I finally had enough and found the little horn inside and stabbed it with a screwdriver. Problem solved.

Good for you for finding an acceptable solution. 👍


----------



## Druidia (Oct 9, 2011)

CaptTom said:


> I've done this on other appliances. The beeper probably looks something like this, although it might not be black:
> View attachment 658362
> 
> All you need to do is stuff something (I like the hot glue idea!) in or over the hole where the sound comes out. If you stuff something inside and prevent the diaphragm from moving you may be able to silence it completely, or nearly so. Just a piece of tape over the hole will quiet it down.
> ...


I haven’t done this with appliances but usually do with calculators that beep every time I press a key.


----------

